# Miracle Point Magnetic Base Protractor



## RandyM (Nov 6, 2017)

Does anyone have and use this protractor? I am wondering if it is a handy tool to have in the toolbox or would it just take up space. And let's not dwell on cost at this time, thanks.




*Miracle Point Magnetic Base Protractor*

Erick Miracle Point Magnetic base protractor and center locator is used to locate the middle point of any object positioned within the V leg. The center pin will mark the middle point at the angle being indicated, and also can be used instead of ruler and scriber to located drill point in center of flat stock, square stock, round stock, hexagonal stock add to infinitum...


*Features:*


An extremely accurate protractor with extremely sensitive, sealed mercury balanced needle
Protractor is permanently attached as an integral part of a powerful Magnetic V Base containing lifetime Alnico magnets
V base is precision ground
Gives immediate readings of angles for full 360 degree radius
Protractor set in cast aluminum housing

*Specifications:*

*Guaranteed Calibration*± 1/2° for One Full Year*Dial Face*2"*Height*5 1/4"*Width*5"*Depth*1"*Weight*16 oz. w/case*Packaged*One per box


Here is a link for more info.

http://www.penntoolco.com/miracle-point-magnetic-base-protractor/


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Nov 6, 2017)

I was given one but have used it very little, but lets hear from others. someone added a vee to the bottom so it can be clamped to a pipe plastic, stainless or what ever.


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 6, 2017)

It looks like an expensive gadget to me. 

I can see finding the center of round stock but it appears that to find the center of flat or square stock, you would have to find the angle of your rest surface, note the angle, place your work on the surface and adjust the device for the same angle.  That's two angle readings potentially doubling the error.  There are better ways to do this.

There are dial type angle gages that have been around for a long time  and can read an angle to +/- .5º and cost less than $20.  I have a digital magnetic base protractor that will find angles to +/- .2º and cost a little over $20.  My combinmation square w/ protractor can find or set angles to +/-º.  For accurate angle setting, I would use a sine bar.

Just my $.02.  Take it for what it's worth.

If you decide you want one, MSC sells the SPI version identical to the one you are looking at for about half the price shown above.


----------



## RandyM (Nov 6, 2017)

Let's say I can acquire one for $20. I just need to know if it is even worth that and not have something just taking up space in my tool box. Right now I am thinking that is not worth the effort as mentioned, there are other ways to make the measurement.


----------



## pineyfolks (Nov 6, 2017)

I have one and use it a good bit. Besides using it for quick indexing on shafts I use it when I set up my tilt table and for machining keyways in line on long shafts. Just remember that center point is only to be used for a reference mark not a center punch.


----------



## chips&more (Nov 6, 2017)

It’s maybe more needed/used in the pipe fitting trade? Maybe use it on modified car exhaust projects? The manufacture says it can be a punch? It’s not that big, can be easily tucked away in a toolaholics shop. Especially with that magnetic base. Just stick in on the side of a metal cabinet. I have one, can’t recall ever using it though...Dave


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Nov 6, 2017)

I have a beam type protractor from the turn of the LAST century.  It was something my dad bought from my mom's dad years ago.  He gave it to me with a bunch of other tools for Christmas a few years ago.  I thought I would never use it along with a lot of the other stuff, but I used that thing half a dozen times in the last month.  Now, I still don't know how to use that thing you have in the picture for everything it says in the description, but if its $20 or less skip lunch with a friend at McDonalds one day and buy it.  Lots of tools in the gift from my dad turned out to have more use than I originally thought.  Some of them I didn't even know what they were until I needed them.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## RandyM (Nov 6, 2017)

Cool! they are made right here in Wisconsin. Thanks for the video Bob. I just may have to add that to my arsenal.


----------



## Firestopper (Nov 6, 2017)

I like it. Would be handy for pipe/tube fabrication as well.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 6, 2017)

If you can get one $20.00? Why hesitate


----------

